# General > Biodiversity >  Green Beetle

## Anji

I'm probably the only person in Caithness who doesn't know this.  Please could someone enlighten me? 
What are those little green ladybird type critters that seem to be everywhere just now?  We had hundreds last year and we seem to have thousands this year.  It's hard to move around this house without either standing or sitting on one.

----------


## the_count

hmmm a discription could do with a photo of the little blighter lol ::

----------


## Anji

Ah, a photo.  I only once managed to actually post a photo, and it took me several days. And that was with lots of help from other Orgers.   I don't think I could repeat the process, but I'll have a go tomorrow.  Meanwhile the best I can do it describe it as a green ladybird.  Maybe a bit smaller than a ladybird.  And there are thousands of them around.
Now, where's that camera?

----------


## S&LHEN

I know the ones your talking about there little beetles with metallic green wings I keep seeing them outside. Their a gorgeous colour tho

----------


## the_count

will probably be a Chrysolina menthrasti; its the only bright green one i can think of that size  :Grin:

----------


## Anji

> will probably be a Chrysolina menthrasti; its the only bright green one i can think of that size


I've googled that and it's not the same insect.  Thanks for trying anyway.  S&LHEN used the word metallic to describe the beetle.  I think they are talking about the same one as I am.

I've got a couple of passable photos, but just don't have time today to make another attempt at posting them.

----------


## honey

is it this one?



seems to be called _Chrysochus auratus or Dogbane Beetle_

----------


## S&LHEN

yea that looks like the one ive seen but their tiny My wee son npicked one up and put it in his mouth yesterday -  I nearly had a fit ::

----------


## honey

> yea that looks like the one ive seen but their tiny My wee son npicked one up and put it in his mouth yesterday - I nearly had a fit


ahh, my son is at that stage too... thankfully just mud from the "black garden" so far.. he comes in and says "i eat mud... yummy"  :: 

im sure they are harmless, but have a wee look online...

----------


## Anji

Well, honey, I put our photos side by side and compared them.  They are very similar, but now that I zoom in on mine, I can see he has two, or maybe three, blue stripes on his back.
Maybe they're related, but they're definitely not the same.
Thanks for the suggestion anyway. I'll try to find time later in the week to wade through some 'beetle' sites.

----------


## Kenn

Wonder if it's Crytocephalus Hypochaeridis, they have a special liking for yellow flowers.
Will try and scan a picture later.

Why can't they give beetles proper names, strange that so few have them.

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Anji

Great photo Lizz.  
I like the way the colour of the flower is reflected on the beetle.  Like 'my' beetle, it's a beautiful creature.  I want to know what mine is called so that I can look it up and learn a bit more about it.  Meanwhile, I still have thousands of them here.  
Maybe I need to borrow a child to eat them!

----------


## nirofo

It's Green Dock Leaf Beetle - *Gastrophysa viridula*

See here. http://www.falcons.co.uk/default.asp?id=76

or here. http://www.gardenorganic.org.uk/orga...sults.php?id=9

or here. http://www.uknature.co.uk/G.viridula-info.html

_nirofo._

----------


## Anji

Sorry, nirofo, but I don't think that's the same critter. It's similar, but longer than mine, I think. 
My eyes are starting to go funny from comparing beetle photos. 
I'll post the answer if I find out what it is.

----------


## nirofo

> Sorry, nirofo, but I don't think that's the same critter. It's similar, but longer than mine, I think. 
> My eyes are starting to go funny from comparing beetle photos. 
> I'll post the answer if I find out what it is.


Any chance you posting a photo so we have a better idea of what we're looking for?

_nirofo._

----------


## Anji

That's a sore point with me (see third post).  I don't know what my problem is, but a big shutter comes down on my brain whenever I try to post a photo.  
I'll willingly email photos to anyone who wants to trust me with their email address.

----------

